

Ask HN: Good Podcasts? - jakarta

I was wondering if anyone here could recommend any good podcast series. It doesn't have to be tech related. Broader science/history/culture would be great too -- but it should be informative.<p>A decent amount of my time is spent on the train or at the gym and I like to use it learning about new things. It's just that I unfortunately have not found too many great programs out there. I get the usual NPR stuff and enjoy Radiolab (although it's pretty infrequent) but am hoping some folks on HN will have some other suggestions.
======
jordanlev
TechZing is my favorite tech podcast -- two developers chatting about
development and startups (mostly on the bootstrapping scale). Sometimes guest
interviews with other programmers. If you're a developer you should absolutely
check it out, you will most likely love it (especially web developers,
especially especially freelancers / people running their own businesses).

------
lunatech
I like listening to the Adam Carolla podcast,
<http://www.adamcarolla.com/ACPBlog/category/podcast/>

You might like his brand of humor or he might rub you the wrong way.

The others that I listen to - * Science Friday Audio Podcast -
<http://gpodder.net/podcast/59068> * The Naked Scientists Podcast - Stripping
Down Science - <http://gpodder.net/podcast/11153>

~~~
salemh
For other humor: The Joe Rogan Experience (humor, drug talk, alt realities,
etc. [http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-joe-rogan-
experience/...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-joe-rogan-
experience/id360084272)

The Lavender Hour - comedians Natasha Leggero and Duncan Trussel. The ep A Tea
with Reggie Watts and Hairy Gold are mind trips. <http://lavenderhour.com/>
(horrendous webpage) [http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-lavender-
hour/id35058...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-lavender-
hour/id350580455)

Mohr Stories (these give some great insight into Hollywood in general (the
first two ep's), and tend to make me laugh out loud throughout. The Bert
Kreischer ep is hilarious. [http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/mohr-stories-
smodcast.com...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/mohr-stories-
smodcast.com/id448795390)

I also like Adam Carolla, but pick and choose based on the guest. Its hit or
miss. The recent Teller ep was great.
<http://www.adamcarolla.com/ACPBlog/2011/07/29/penn-jillette/>

------
bemmu
My favorite one is "The Skeptics' Guide to the Universe". It has likable hosts
and content that is entertaining, but often educational as well.

The level of commitment to the show by the Skeptic's Guide hosts is simply
amazing. They have been producing great content every week since 2005. I would
recommend starting at #108 and make sure you listen to #109 next to see just
how committed they are.

I usually listen to the show while falling asleep or taking a bike ride.

"Planet Money", "Radiolab" and "The Moth Podcast" are good too.

------
staunch
"The History of Rome" is by far my favorite non-tech podcast.

<http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/>

~~~
salemh
Dan Carlin's series Death Throes of the Republic is also fantastic re: Rome's
history and eventual downfall.

<http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hh>

Edit: this was also posted below along with Ghosts of the Ostfront, brilliant
as well.

For a fantastic dissertation on History, humanity and the overall pessimism of
a historian (and, the discussion on systemic structures needed to prevent war
(the EU as an example): [http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hharchive/Show-25
---The-Dy...](http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hharchive/Show-25---The-Dyer-
Outlook/Dyer-Gwynne-war)

------
dsmithn
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History
<http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php?page=hharchive>

If you have a lot of time, Ghosts of the Ostfront series is fantastic.

------
Terry_B
The Nerdist, Hype Machine Radio, StackExchange podcast, Build and Analyze,
RadioLab, The Adam Carolla Show, The Moth, TWiT, This Week in Startups,
EconTalk and Mixergy have been my go to ones for a long while now.

------
healsdata
"Back Seat Producers" for movie recaps and reviews.
<http://www.backseatproducers.com/>

"The Paleo Solution" for health and nutrition. <http://robbwolf.com/>

"Manager Tools" and "Career Tools" for general career advice. <http://manager-
tools.com/>

"Jennisodes" for pen-and-paper RPG interviews. <http://www.jennisodes.com/>

------
grah4
Seminars about long-term thinking: <http://longnow.org/seminars/>

An incredible series of talks & discussions. The scope of topics covered is
akin to TEDtalks. I recommend downloading the entire catalog.

edit: itunes audio [http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/salt-seminars-about-long-
ter...](http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/salt-seminars-about-long-
term/id186908455)

------
dgunn
I am addicted to the Stuff You Should Know podcast. Great choice if your
interests are varied. They publish frequently and there's a huge back log of
good topics.

------
bobbypage
Dan Benjamin, from 5by5 (<http://5by5.tv>) has several very interesting tech
related podcasts.

------
tehdavid
Back to Work with Merlin Mann and Dan Benjamin is pretty good:
<http://5by5.tv/b2w>

------
polyfractal
Economic podcasts: Planet Money, Financial Sense Newshour, Econ Talk, Motley
Fool and Market Foolery, APM Marketplace

News: BBC World Update, BBC Global News

Startup related: Stanford Entrepreneurial Thought Leader Seminar, Founders
Talk, iInnovate

General interest: KERA Think (really interesting), Astronomy Cast

------
billturner
My favorite podcast is "The Tobolowsky Files":
[http://www.slashfilm.com/category/features/slashfilmcast/the...](http://www.slashfilm.com/category/features/slashfilmcast/the-
tobolowsky-files/)

He's a recognizable character actor (esp. from Groundhog Day), but he's also
an amazing story teller.

------
WilliamChanner
<http://dormroomtycoon.com> is pretty good. Although I am bias to say such
thing as I started it. Areas covered include design, marketing and tech.
Previous guests include Steve Blank, Guy Kawasaki, DHH, Eric Ries, Tim Van
Damme, Elliot Jay Stocks. Just check it out!

------
muffs
You should check out Chicago Public Radio's "This American Life". It's
addicting and thought provoking. ;)

------
A-K
5by5.tv podcasts--Back To Work and The Talk Show are among my favorites

This Is My Next Podcast

Jordan, Jesse GO!

Stuff You Should Know

If you're into games, I'd also check out the Giant Bombcast

------
torstesu
HBR Ideacast usually cover some interesting themes. BBC also have several good
programs. Really worth checking them out!

Science in Action

Documentaries

Discovery

------
sidmitra
This week in Tech

Buzz Out Loud

Hak5

Totally Rad Show - movie, games, TV Reviews

Show Us Your Dish

Keith and the Girl, Red Bar Radio are just funny

